# 05 frontier crew cab questions



## fordguy (Feb 12, 2005)

i really like the frontiers but i'm a little big for the older ones( 6' 2" ). the new ones look great and seem to have a great 4.0 in them. any of you have a 05 crew? how is the room inside? is the back seat useable? i saw a king cab on the road the other day and it looks huge. thanks in advance.


----------



## ohman (Jan 1, 2005)

fordguy said:


> i really like the frontiers but i'm a little big for the older ones( 6' 2" ). the new ones look great and seem to have a great 4.0 in them. any of you have a 05 crew? how is the room inside? is the back seat useable? i saw a king cab on the road the other day and it looks huge. thanks in advance.


 I am 6'2" also and have a 04 and its not too bad. I do wish I had waited and bought a 05 though, I like the size and looks of them better. I really like all of that extra horsepower.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

fordguy said:


> i really like the frontiers but i'm a little big for the older ones( 6' 2" ). the new ones look great and seem to have a great 4.0 in them. any of you have a 05 crew? how is the room inside? is the back seat useable? i saw a king cab on the road the other day and it looks huge. thanks in advance.


I test drove a CC before I bought my KC last month. Yes, there is plenty of room in the back. I really loved the crew cab, but purchased the king cab because the CC isn't available with a 6' bed. I use the truck to work on a ranch, and the CC's 5' bed just isn't big enough. I'm 6'1", and I sat comfortably in the back of the CC. The longer I own the 2005 Frontier the more I appreciate it. The new mid-size configuration is nice, and the 265 HP is addictive. Best bonus for me is that I get 17/20 MPG. That's even better than my old Ranger with a 3-liter engine and 150 HP!


----------



## fordguy (Feb 12, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> I test drove a CC before I bought my KC last month. Yes, there is plenty of room in the back. I really loved the crew cab, but purchased the king cab because the CC isn't available with a 6' bed. I use the truck to work on a ranch, and the CC's 5' bed just isn't big enough. I'm 6'1", and I sat comfortably in the back of the CC. The longer I own the 2005 Frontier the more I appreciate it. The new mid-size configuration is nice, and the 265 HP is addictive. Best bonus for me is that I get 17/20 MPG. That's even better than my old Ranger with a 3-liter engine and 150 HP!



great,thanks. working on a ranch, have you had to tow anything? i know they say it's a 6,500 lb tow rating. do you think it would tow a car on a dolly(about 4,500lbs) once in a while?


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

fordguy said:


> great,thanks. working on a ranch, have you had to tow anything? i know they say it's a 6,500 lb tow rating. do you think it would tow a car on a dolly(about 4,500lbs) once in a while?


I haven't towed anything other than a motorcycle trailer because I haven't gotten a frame-mounted hitch yet. Low-end torque is not this engine's forte, but I believe that it would pull a 4500 lb trailer-dolly with no sweat. I am a real fan of Nissan's VQ engine, and the mods they have made for the Frontier/Pathfinder seem to be good ones. Power is still just a little peaky (at 5500 rpm) but it's no sissy even at lower revs.


----------



## fordguy (Feb 12, 2005)

thanks alot. i really wanted a titan but the price is a little high for the crew cab and the extra cab has no back seat room. i went and sat in a crew cab frontier and it was real roomy, very comfy.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

I went and looked at a CC. 6 spd manual, 4WD. It felt huge inside, very spacious, almost too much so for me (I like more of a "cockpit" feel to the driving experince). I'm 6'. Rear seats were very usable and roomy as well. Best part is they fold up agaisnt the rear wall completely. Only gripe about the interior is the very hard plastic everywhere. I'm sure it will cleanup well, but just seems so hard, I'd go so far as to say it felt like the Mazda 3 I also recently drove. The Frontier is much better equipped of course and feels nicer, but that plastic feeling left me a little disappointed.
The new engine I felt was good, much better than the old 3.3, but I expected a real rocket with all that HP. My PF seat- of- the- pants dyno seems faster with a bit less HP. A little noisy too. But after all, it is still a truck. I aslo didn't get to really row it thru the gears. Still, it felt good, shifted nice, little body roll, confidence inspring driving.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

The power would definently get better with miles although i drove 2 05s and they both had less than 20 miles with plenty of power. After 5 or so thousand miles they get much better.
At least thats my experience with my 04.


----------



## mettmann (Feb 27, 2005)

I also have a 2k5 CC - Nismo, and the back seats are great, roomy, and the front passenger side fold down to a table is a huge plus!!


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

I've got myself an '05 CC Nismo 4x4, and I love the room. Coming 'down' from an '04 Armada, I figured that the room wouldn't be anything I'm used to, but for the stuff I tote around, there is plenty of space. All of my items are hidden in the glove compartments and storage bins, out of eyesight. I fill up the seats all the time, and while none of us are above 6'0, I never hear any complaints (even concidering how pampered they were in the Armadas huge seats). Good luck! The Frontier's a winner :thumbup:


----------



## fredjara1 (Mar 8, 2005)

fordguy said:


> i really like the frontiers but i'm a little big for the older ones( 6' 2" ). the new ones look great and seem to have a great 4.0 in them. any of you have a 05 crew? how is the room inside? is the back seat useable? i saw a king cab on the road the other day and it looks huge. thanks in advance.



I don't have a CC but my KC is much more roomy than my 00 KC. I highly recommend the 05 Frontier and am glad I waited and didn't let the salseman talk me into a "killer" deal on an 04.


----------



## gitrdunnissan (Jun 3, 2007)

The most I've pulled is a pop up camper converted to trailer (650 lbs) with my toolbox from work (1300 lbs) with 4 guys in it with me (700 lbs). It did well for me. Go for it. Oh and the CC can pile some people in comfortably.


----------



## fronty' (Jun 5, 2007)

I just got my 05 fronty CC 4x4, ive had it for a week now, i love it, i had a 01 grand cherokee with the V8, the difference in power is noticable but not enough to leave me wanting more and with the gas prices as they are the 6 is plenty, with regards to room in the back seats im 6' and people sitting behind the driver seat did not have alot of leg room i had to move my seat foward for adults, but the the fronty no need so there is enough space back there. nice forums just registered but ive been stocking these forums since i started thinking of buying a fronty. :woowoo:


----------



## tanktop6 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have an 05' frontier CC 4x4 and so far I am happy with it. It does have a hard plastic feel to it inside. Lots of great storage and they were really thinking when they set up the interior. The back seat seems to have a lot of room, mine are usually folded up and I have work crap back there. I have overloaded the bed with boulders i'm sure over capacity, and have pulled a light trailer many times no problem. I have also pulled a few cars out of some ditches during the bad IL winter. My last good act was this past winter. It was a small car about halfway in a deep farm-like ditch headfirst. I hooked up the tow strap and told the person where to steer the wheel, they were hitting the gas which didn't really help at all considering the road was covered in snow and slick, and they were buried in snow. I had the truck in 4WD and started pulling, the tires spun a little bit so I didn't mess around I put it in low immediatley after they spun the first time and walked the car out now problem. I barely had to touch the gas and the frontier didn't even bat an eye. As for power, it's the fastest stock truck i've been in.
Problems: If came from the factory with a defective rear leaf spring. Drivers side window regulator was bad within first month. Many rock chips on the bed near the ground where the bed swoops out and comes up to the cab. I added on some longer mud flap which solved the problem. Something rattles now consantly over bumps, might be a leaf spring, not sure. Hope this helps. I'm still very happy.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Ive had my 2005 for almost a year and a half now. Its the crew cab. I have 3 smaller kids and they have lots of room in the back, but then again they are all 10 and under. Without the side step bars they have a bit of trouble getting in, but I havent had time to install them yet.

We use it a lot for camping and it hauls are camping trailer very easy. Use it to haul "you name it". Have been very happy with it, and in the winter in some snow storms the 4 x 4 is nice in the city as well for traveling.

Plus Ive had tons of people come up to me asking what kidn of truck it is, etc. How good it looks and the room as well


----------



## jhueffed (Apr 10, 2007)

fordguy said:


> i really like the frontiers but i'm a little big for the older ones( 6' 2" ). the new ones look great and seem to have a great 4.0 in them. any of you have a 05 crew? how is the room inside? is the back seat useable? i saw a king cab on the road the other day and it looks huge. thanks in advance.


I have an 05 Crew Cab and the interior room is great! The back seat is larger than the back seat of many sedans. I'm 6'0 tall and have plenty of leg room in the back and front seat.


----------

